# Feeling terrible on Test n Deca..



## DaPump (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok so I'm half way through a blast on a recomp, 500mg Test E, 500mg Deca, 300g protein, 160g carbs, 50g fat.

Everytime I jab I mix the Deca with the Test E, I experience after every jab a slight wheezy chest and flu like symptoms that can be extreme to the point that I just want to lie down and do nothing and my appetite crashes!

I also get the taste of the Deca in my mouth as I'm jabbing my glute I'm seriously thinking of dropping the Deca out as I feel terrible!

any suggestions?


----------



## Thezilla (Nov 9, 2017)

Never ignore what your body is trying to tell ya. Something isn’t right.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2017)

So a few potential things need to get sorted out. 

Diet: 50g of fat is insufficient imo, 300 protein is just off the charts. I would bump your carbs and fats and cut the protein back keeping total cals the same. 

Hormones: deca sometimes make people feel like shit. So does very high or very low estradiol. Are you taking an AI and how much if yes? Have you gotten blood work done? 

Shitty gear: I don't like what you are expressing after your shots. Sounds like dirty gear. When you say you can taste it that to me means maybe guiacol in it. Which there shouldn't be unless the lab is staffed by buttholes


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2017)

What does deca taste like? I've only injected it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

maybe your gear isn't what you think it is man? or dirty gear like pob said. I would trash it and pct start over again with a new source.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 9, 2017)

Jin said:


> What does deca taste like? I've only injected it.


I was wondering the same thing.

Personally, I don't run a cycle to feel like shit. My money is on dirty gear. Stop injecting it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2017)

U only feel like shit after u take your shots?


----------



## Runningwild (Nov 10, 2017)

Yea something is definitely wrong,  the fact you can taste something afterwards makes me feel like you are probably going through and close to a vein or soemthing,  ever have an iv and when they flush it out you can taste the saline


----------



## DaPump (Nov 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> So a few potential things need to get sorted out.
> 
> Diet: 50g of fat is insufficient imo, 300 protein is just off the charts. I would bump your carbs and fats and cut the protein back keeping total cals the same.
> 
> ...




Im taking 10mg Nolva/day, 25mg Aromasin every other day and 0.25 caber twice a week, I'm dropping the Deca out as I know the Test is high quality test, it's only when I started the Deca these problems began I'll bump my test to a higher dose and drop the Deca...


----------



## DaPump (Nov 10, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> U only feel like shit after u take your shots?



Yeah dude some jabs are fine then others are destroying me I definitely think It's because I may catch a blood vessel, I no if I get a bad jab as I taste it in my mouth then if I take a deep breath I feel like I gotta cough, then by the afternoon I'm feeling like death warmed up, aching joints, shivering, tired, the next day I feel strong as ****???


----------



## DaPump (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm getting bloods done soon with Medi checks...


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 10, 2017)

sounds sort of like test flu but that shit only happens rarely.  where are you pinning? try glutes and see how that goes.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 10, 2017)

DaPump said:


> Yeah dude some jabs are fine then others are destroying me I definitely think It's because I may catch a blood vessel, I no if I get a bad jab as I taste it in my mouth then if I take a deep breath I feel like I gotta cough, then by the afternoon I'm feeling like death warmed up, aching joints, shivering, tired, the next day I feel strong as ****???



The whole cough thing sounds like Tren..............


----------



## stanley (Nov 10, 2017)

everyone reacts differently to different compound's,maybe Decca just not for you.i had to ditch Decca very soon after I did not feel comfortable. and carried on with just test,in my case I put it down to my body not likening that compound, cycling tren now and my body loves it.and I feel comfortable. it could be just the brand you have too, as I find useing different brands over the years ,on the same compound, the sides differ as well as the good feeling factor hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DaPump (Nov 10, 2017)

stanley said:


> everyone reacts differently to different compound's,maybe Decca just not for you.i had to ditch Decca very soon after I did not feel comfortable. and carried on with just test,in my case I put it down to my body not likening that compound, cycling tren now and my body loves it.and I feel comfortable. it could be just the brand you have too, as I find useing different brands over the years ,on the same compound, the sides differ as well as the good feeling factor hope you feel better soon.



Cheers pal, I feel good today but it's jab day tomorrow! I think I just run 1g of Test and drop the Deca, the Deca is Alpha Pharma but an older batch as the new stuff is supposed to be under dosed? I not the Test is spot on as it's Thai Pharma Test E, approved by the Thai FDA and prescribed over there...


----------



## stanley (Nov 10, 2017)

DaPump said:


> Cheers pal, I feel good today but it's jab day tomorrow! I think I just run 1g of Test and drop the Deca, the Deca is Alpha Pharma but an older batch as the new stuff is supposed to be under dosed? I not the Test is spot on as it's Thai Pharma Test E, approved by the Thai FDA and prescribed over there...



glade you feeling better and good now.happydays


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 10, 2017)

I always taste tren ace. Just sayin


----------



## snake (Nov 10, 2017)

stonetag said:


> The whole cough thing sounds like Tren..............


I was thinking the same damn thing. Tren can make you look feel like shit at 500mg/wk


----------



## DaPump (Nov 11, 2017)

Pinned outside quad this morning and cleared all blood vessels, no cough or any other sides so far!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 11, 2017)

DaPump said:


> Im taking 10mg Nolva/day, 25mg Aromasin every other day and 0.25 caber twice a week,



There is most of your cycle problems. Drop the nolva and caber. Unless your nipples are squirting milk through your bra, you never need to run caber on cycle. As far as to nolva, pointless except during pct. Also the Aromasin would be better at 12.5 per day because of the half life.

Still doesnt explain the deca injecting issues. Maybe try a different muscle. Legs are the absolute worst.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 11, 2017)

Gear making you feel like shit can be one running too much gear or for too long.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 11, 2017)

DaPump said:


> Pinned outside quad this morning and cleared all blood vessels, no cough or any other sides so far!



Where were you pinning before?


----------



## DaPump (Nov 12, 2017)

Chillinlow said:


> Where were you pinning before?



Glutes, quads seem better and I'm good at them minimal pip..


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2017)

I for 1 can't wait to feel incredible on test/deca very soon


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 12, 2017)

Quit being DaPussy!


----------

